
IO vs. JSON – Differences between the text-based data serialization formats - aamironline
https://medium.com/internet-object/internet-object-vs-json-differences-between-the-two-text-based-internet-serialization-formats-3f5ce6e95deb
======
onion2k
Without an explicit end delimiter I can't tell if I have all the records in
the data. Looking for an EOF kind of works locally but not in HTTP requests.
Firing data around the web is not reliable. JSON has the _massive_ advantage
that if you don't have all the data, including that closing curly bracket, it
won't parse correctly. This format doesn't have that. Consequently I _can 't_
use it.

If you want JSON-but-with-<missing feature> there's always
[https://json5.org/](https://json5.org/).

